# experimenting with macadamia oil



## Elly (Oct 14, 2010)

I wish to experiment using macadamia oil in my next soap batch as I have been making face creams and have plenty of it.  Has anyone used this oil in soapmaking before? I read somewhere that it makes a hard bar of soap but don't know if it is high on unsaponifiables.  
Thank you in advance for your comments
 :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 15, 2010)

Macadamia makes lovely soap in combination with other oils and butters.  :wink:


----------



## Elly (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Jenny.  I did try macadamia oil only as a 10% addition to my recipe and the end result was superb, it gave the soap a certain silkiness so much desired


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 2, 2010)

That's great Elly. Try it with coconut cream in the recipe too. Very, very nice.  :wink:


----------



## Woodi (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds great! it is so very much fun to experiment with all the lovely oils now available to us. It is quite expensive here though. Finding a source of oils is one of the most difficult parts of this whole soapmaking experience - but that is depending upon whether you want to sell, make a profit. If it's just for your own use, or for gifts.....we can play away! Have fun!


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 2, 2010)

It does sound really nice. What would you use the macadamia nut in place of? What is coconut cream? Is that the thick stuff that is in the coconut milk?


----------



## Elly (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Jenny, coconut cream!!! that sounds yummy, thanks for the suggestion I am going to try it but would you use it at trace as and addition or in the lye water?.  Yes macadamia oil is a bit on the expensive side but not more than sweet almond which is the oil I was trying to substitute just to see if the end result would be as good as using sweet almond and I can surely say that it is superior in the silkiness feeling.  I use a lot of macadamia oil for face creams, that is why I just wanted to experiment with it.  I live in Australia and macadamia oil is quite abundant although not that cheap, its a lovely oil for mature skin very rich. Thank you guys  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 3, 2010)

Doesn't the macadamia oil have a short shelf life?


----------



## Elly (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Soapbuddy, I was wondering about the properties of macadamia oil that is why I posted here, so it has a short shelf life? I also wonder about the amounts of saponifiables in the oil, don't know where to get this info from if you have any suggestions it is much appreciated.  I had bad experiences with sunflower oil with rancidity don't want to make same mistake with other oils
thank you for your input


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 3, 2010)

I just looked at my notes and it says that macadamia oil has a shelf life of 6 months to one year. One problem I see with this calculation is that we don't know how long it was stored with the vendor before your purchase.


----------



## rebekahp (Nov 3, 2010)

I use macadamia oil alot in soap at 10%, its one of my fave oils along with castor. Most veg oils are relatively cheap & easy to buy here in Australia. I leave most of my oils in the fridge to postpone rancidity.

Have you tried New Directions for sourcing raw cosmetic ingredients?


----------



## Elly (Nov 4, 2010)

yes you're right soapbuddy we don't know how long oils have been in storage before we purchase them, I don't know if using no more than 10% of these short shelf life oils will avoid rancidity in the finished soap, i have had bad experiences with sunflower and I think I remember rice bran oil was another oil that caused rancidity pretty fast in the soap, i am almost afraid to experiment with different oils as they are expensive and my budget is limited. 

Hi rebekahp I also live in Australia but I find oils quite expensive.  I just found an online shop which sells raw materials quite cheap they are based in Tasmania here is the link:
http://www.oilsandsoap.com.au

Yes keeping oils in the fridge would be a good idea, thanks for the tip.  I have previously bought materials from new directions but I find their products of poor quality particularly EO.  The link I just gave you have much better prices check it out.

Thanks guys for your input  :wink:


----------



## rebekahp (Nov 4, 2010)

Elly said:
			
		

> yes you're right soapbuddy we don't know how long oils have been in storage before we purchase them, I don't know if using no more than 10% of these short shelf life oils will avoid rancidity in the finished soap, i have had bad experiences with sunflower and I think I remember rice bran oil was another oil that caused rancidity pretty fast in the soap, i am almost afraid to experiment with different oils as they are expensive and my budget is limited.
> 
> Hi rebekahp I also live in Australia but I find oils quite expensive.  I just found an online shop which sells raw materials quite cheap they are based in Tasmania here is the link:
> http://www.oilsandsoap.com.au
> ...



Thanks for the link Elly, will check it out. I'm in Melbourne & buy from Auroma.com.au if I can get there. They also have online shopping which I have never used.

Have you bought from https://www.escentialsofaustralia.com/. I find them good, have been using their stuff for a while.


----------



## Elly (Nov 5, 2010)

No I've never heard of them, will check them up though.  

All the best and thanks for your help


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 5, 2010)

Ozgirls: you know you can buy 500ml Macadamia in Safeway don't you?   

I've got a 2+ year old soap that is made with 24% Macadamia and it's not rancid at all. It's made with coconut cream as well. 

Coconut Cream is in a can like Coconut Milk and you add it to Indian recipes.   :wink:


----------



## rebekahp (Nov 5, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Ozgirls: you know you can buy 500ml Macadamia in Safeway don't you?
> 
> I've got a 2+ year old soap that is made with 24% Macadamia and it's not rancid at all. It's made with coconut cream as well.
> 
> Coconut Cream is in a can like Coconut Milk and you add it to Indian recipes.   :wink:



Sure can, IGA have it as well.


----------



## Elly (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi there Bubbles Galore, nice to hear from soapers down under.  I'm sorry to say we don't have Safeways in Sydney, and the macadamia oils from other places are expensive.  I am glad to hear your soap with 24% macadamia oil is still ok after such a long time, thanks for sharing this info as I have become paranoid about rancidity and experimenting with so called "short shelf life oils" is a challenge.  I will surely use it with more confidence now.  I've noticed that a lot of soapers use soybean and rice bran oils, I always thought that those oils were also very prone to rancidity, have you had any experience with these oils? Your input is much appreciated


----------

